# [FCTF] How many Hero Points now?



## Alzrius (Mar 25, 2003)

I noticed that under the section detailing how many Hero Points a Hero gets per level, it mentions that, in addition to the usual caveat of only receiving 4 HPs past 20th Hero level, it also says that if you are over twenty character levels, you also only receive 4 HPs per Hero level (i.e. a level 19 Fighter who takes two Hero levels receives 8 HPs for the first one, and 4 HPs for the second Hero level).

Given that, it throws a monkey wrench into applying some of the Heroic Templates to a character. For example, if I wanted to apply the Andromedan template to a 10th level character, it would take 60 Hero levels, not 50, since there would only be ten levels granting 8 HPs, and forty granting 4 HPs, instead of the assumed twenty levels granting 8 HPs and thirty granting 4 HPs, thusly requiring another ten Hero levels to be taken.

Is there going to be a fix for this, or is there already one, and I'm just not seeing it?


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 25, 2003)

Having taken some time to get a feel for how the epic-level handbook handles power levels after 20th, yes, we did revise that original statement.  When we put out the FCTF modern edition, it will revise it so that you still get the normal 8 HrPs a level, even past 20th.

It should be coming out in mid- to late-April, after Deadly Games.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks for the answer!

On a slightly related note, I'm somewhat confused about what exactly FCTF Modern is going to be.

Is it going to be FCTF for d20 Modern only, expecting that we'll use the other FCTF for D&D-type games?

Is it going to totally replace the original FCTF, and only be for d20 Modern, meaning that the entire supplement is only useful for d20 Modern games (which be too bad, I loved how it could be added to medieval fantasy)?

Or is it going to replace the original FCTF, and be useable in all d20 system games still, be it D&D or d20 Modern?


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 25, 2003)

It's dual-compatible.  First, we kept the Hero class pretty much as is, except that we added in entries for Action Points and such.  For the super powers, we double-listed their costs, since some things are more powerful in D&D than in D20 Modern, and vice versa.  For instance, energy resistance is less useful in d20 modern because there are comparably fewer energy attacks.  We also fiddled with the costs of some of the powers that were a little wonky last time around, to try to polish out the rough edges.

The 'Specialist' class, which was meant to be used in games that only use the D&D, has been changed so that it's now sort of a D&D version of the Smart Hero from d20 Modern.

To help cover a common archtype from superheroic comics, we carried over the Mage class from Elements of Magic and converted it to d20 Modern rules as an optional base class, since some campaigns do allow magic at 1st level.  You'll still need Elements of Magic to get all the spells and such, but we list all the necessary rules changes.

The only other real changes were to work in a few of the mechanics from D20 Modern, like Wealth (and presenting their reputation rules alongside ours, which I think are better), plus the inclusion of some new powers.  Oh, and we converted all of the modern-day sample characters to D20 Modern stats, which covers them a little better, methinks.

The revision will be provided as a downloadable link to everyone who bought the book the first time through, and we'll also start selling the new pdf instead of the original one, since the new one is in all ways better.  Well, except for the fact that we have a slightly worse art-to-page ratio, because we kept the same art but added in about 20 more pages of text.


----------

